# Getting started but what to buy?



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey I was looking at the Northwest pack goat website and can see huge price ranges in products. I was curious about what is actually necessary and what isn't. I'm guessing and from what I have read that getting the custom fit saddle is by far your best option am I correct? Are the mountain straps necessary and do they really help? I am also curious about the panniers. Are the deluxe better than the basic, such as do you really need them or is it just to make you feel better. It basically looked that the deluxe was triple stitched and the basic was double stitched. Sorry I know that is a lot of questions but I want to be sure of what I'm buying before I just jump into it and end up buying under or going overkill on purchases since it will all be a little expensive right up front. Maybe if those who are a little more experienced would shed some light on the pros and cons of stuff between saddles, panniers, straps, etc... that would really help. And maybe telling about the setup you use would help also. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like you'll be at the Rendezvous this summer. If you could hold out a few months, it might be a great opportunity for you to see what people have and see what you like. Everyone has their own unique needs and preferences.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

There may even be some used gear for sale! And you could bring your goats and try stuff out on them.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

The first thing you need is a goat ;-) 

What are your real needs. I started with a couple of the inexpensive saddles and used cheap bags. I have mostly shredded them all but I couldn't have done a large initial investment. 

So I upgrade as I am able.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

If you're starting with kids, focus on nutritional needs and don't worry about equipment for a couple years. Other than fencing and housing.


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe I will wait till the rendezvous that might be a better idea. Ha I do have a goat (alpine) he is almost one, and he has a very nice house made with cedar fencing (it was free) and a nice corral system made of hog panels. And I took my brothers horse feeder so I could feed him his hay. He loves his little set up in the cedar trees and is always jumping on his house. One day I will get a picture on here of him. But at least it gives me an idea of what to expect and save up for. And hopefully I make it to the rendezvous my wife's due date for our first baby is on June 21st so I will hope and cross my fingers I can make it!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Some things are just too important to miss... tell the wife to take a video!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

farkus said:


> Hey I was looking at the Northwest pack goat website and can see huge price ranges in products. I was curious about what is actually necessary and what isn't.


The custom fit saddle is by far the best fitting saddle made. But it may be more than you need if you just plan to do some week end trips and day hikes. The wood saddle has proven itself to be reliable over many years of hard use and is much cheaper, especially if you buy the kit and do the final sanding and finish yourself. The mountain straps are not necessary for 90% of most peoples packing styles. Regular trails and normal packing are easily accomplished with the regular straps. If you plan to do lots of off trail cross country hiking in steep rugged country then the mountain straps are the way to go. The panniers are different sizes. The delux is much larger than the standard and zipper panniers and it takes a big goat to haul a set of them fully loaded.

Hope that answered your questions.


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks rex that helped a lot!


----------

